
Ask HN: Web doc service with node executables - uptownhr
Trying to figure out what the name of a service is  called. The service allows you to sign up and create pages with documentation and also javascript that has access to npm modules and automatically visualizes the returned json data
======
uptownhr
found it, runkit

